# Fischereischein vs Vorstrafe



## I C Wiener

Hallo zusammen. 
Ich hätte mal eine rechtliche Frage. 
Ich war früher öfter mal mit einem Kollegen angeln und wurde schon ein mal bzw zwei mal deswegen verurteilt. 

Zur Vorgeschichte: 
Wir waren tagsüber an einem See, der Kollege (mit Angelschein u Tageskarte) hat es aber dann vorzeitig gepackt und wir haben noch zusammengeräumt. Genau in dem Moment kam die Polizei - Anzeige. Aber nicht wegen Fischwilderei, sondern wegen Diebstahl. Lief unter "Entnahme von beweglichen Gegenständen aus einem geschlossenem Gewässer". Auch wenn es nur "versucht" war. 
Das zweite mal war 2 Jahre später. Wir waren zusammen an einem Fluß an dem 2 Handangeln erlaubt waren. Als ich die eine gerade eingeholt habe kam natürlich wieder die Polizei - diesmal Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei. (Ich weiß, man muss ganz schön dumm sein oder viel Pech haben).

Jetzt mache ich gerade in Oberbayern meinen Fischereischein, und bin auf der Heintges CD auf eine Frage gestossen: 

Wem kann trotz bestandener Fischerprüfung der Fischereischein verweigert werden: 

[ ] ..irgendwas
[ ] ..wer bereits wegen Fischwilderei vorbestraft ist (bei mir der Fall) 
[ ] ..wer sich ungeeignet erweist. 

Letzteres war richtig. Neulich meinte jemand dass letzters dann zutrifft wenn man einschlägig vorbestraft ist. 
Eben meinte jemand dass man auf jeden Fall ein komplett lupenreines Führungszeugnis braucht. Wäre auch gegeben, da die Verjährungsfrist den (die) Eintrag/Einträge schon aus dem Führungszeugnis haben verschwinden lassen. 


Wäre klasse wenn da jemand eine eindeutige Antwort weiß.. mache mir ziemliche Sorgen. 

Würde es auch nicht komplett nachvollziehen können wenn einem wegen Jugendsünden der Schein nicht zugestanden wird. Schliesslich will ich ja den Schein machen damit ich auch auf dem Papier zu einem weidgerechtem Umgang mit Fischen befähigt bin. 


Mach mich grad ziemlich verrückt damit.. für einen Studenten sind Kursgebühren, Unterlagen und Prüfungsgebühren doch viel Geld und ich freu mich schon total drauf endlich meinen Schein zu haben. 

<-  Dankbar für jede hilfreiche Antwort


----------



## Torsk_SH

*AW: Fischereischein vs Vorstrafe*

Moin!

Fischereirecht ist Landesrecht!
Aber ich kann Dir als Niedersachse sagen, dass unsere Führungszeugnisse eingeholt wurden und wir bei Einträgen keine Scheine bekommen hätten! Hier hättest Du also schlechte Karten.

Wie es im Bayern ist wirst Du hier bestimmt noch erfahren.


----------



## I C Wiener

*AW: Fischereischein vs Vorstrafe*

Dank dir für die Antwort. 
In dem Fall hätte ich soger gute Karten. Das letzte mal als ich mein Führungszeugnis beantragt habe stand es noch drin (vor ca einem Jahr, war aber kurz vor der Löschung).

Nun ist es ja aber so dass Behörden immer die komplette Strafakte einsehen können. 

Die Regelung hier ist soweit ich das sehen kann ähnlich mit der in Niedersachsen. 

Ach ja: wann wurde bei euch denn das Führungszeugnis eingeholt? Erst nach Ablegen der Prüfung? 

In dem Fall hätte ich nämlich noch etwas Zeit mich selbst von dessen Inhalt zu vergewissern. Was mich wenigstens gut schlafen lassen würde.


----------



## Torsk_SH

*AW: Fischereischein vs Vorstrafe*

Moin!

Wir (meine Freundin und ich) haben unsere Prüfungen schon vor Jahren in 
Schleswig-Holstein gemacht. Unsere Scheine wurde also nur umgeschrieben.
Das bedeutet wir sind mit dem Prüfungsbestätigungen zur Stadt gegangen und haben
die Fischereischeine angefordert in dem Zuge wurde das Führungszeugnis angefordert.


----------



## knutemann

*AW: Fischereischein vs Vorstrafe*

Wie lang ist denn die letzte Verurteilung her? Denn nach 5 Jahren werden die Einträge gelöscht, wenn zwischenzeitlich nicht wieder eine Straftat begangen wurde.


----------



## Gardenfly

*AW: Fischereischein vs Vorstrafe*

In Niedersachsen wird ein Führungszeugnis gebraucht ?
Kann nicht sein,sonnst hätte unser Serienvergewaltiger keinen bekommen (braucht ihn eh 4 Jahre nicht).
ein Kumpel hatte letztes Jahr im März sich den Schein geholt, Prüfung und Fotos hingelegt 3min später war das Ding erledigt.


----------



## WhiteWolf

*AW: Fischereischein vs Vorstrafe*

In Hessen darfste den Lehrgang zwar machen, wirst aber NICHT zur Prüfung zugelassen.


----------



## WhiteWolf

*AW: Fischereischein vs Vorstrafe*



I C Wiener schrieb:


> Ach ja: wann wurde bei euch denn das Führungszeugnis eingeholt? Erst nach Ablegen der Prüfung?



NOPE, das Zeugnis braucht man um sich zu bewerben um zur Prüfung zugelassen zu werden


----------



## tobi79

*AW: Fischereischein vs Vorstrafe*

Also in NRW brauchte ich kein Führungszeugnis für meinen Schein.Man musste sich nur anmelden,dann hat man den Termin bekommen und so hat alles seinen lauf genommen.Also kein Führungszeugnis.
Gruss


----------



## I C Wiener

*AW: Fischereischein vs Vorstrafe*



knutemann schrieb:


> Wie lang ist denn die letzte Verurteilung her? Denn nach 5 Jahren werden die Einträge gelöscht, wenn zwischenzeitlich nicht wieder eine Straftat begangen wurde.





Hmm.. ich hab leider schon rechtlich sehr viel mitmachen müssen und kann sagen dass es da 3 Staffelungen gibt. 

3 Jahre Löschfrist: kleinere Straftaten (traf bisher auf alle Sachen bei mir zu)

5 Jare: schwere Straftaten

10 Jahre: Straftaten wie Vergewaltigung, Banküberfälle, Totschlag etc

Lebenslang: Straftaten denen eine Unterbringung in eine psychiatrische Klinik erfolgte, Mord etc.. 



Der letzte (und so gesehen einzige) Eintrag wegen Fischwilderei war Ende Juni 2004. 


Ich find mich durch eine etwas unrühmliche Vergangenheit leider noch öfter in unangenehmen Situationen wieder.. hab gehofft, nachdem man einen anderen Weg einschlägt, dass das alles endlich mal ein Ende hat. 

Der Haupknackpunkt ist wohl der: Tritt diese Regelung nur bei einschlägiger (mehrfacher gleichen) Vorstrafe zu und nur dann wenn es im Führungszeugnis steht? 

Muchos gracias für Rat. In dem Fischereiverein in dem ich z.Zt den Kurs mache will ich das Thema jetzt nicht soo genau ansprechen.


----------



## hardy

*AW: Fischereischein vs Vorstrafe*

hi I C Wiener,

antwort c ist richtig ...

Auszug Bayrische s Fischereigesetz:
"Art. 67 
(1) Sachlich zuständig für die Erteilung des Fischereischeins sind die Gemeinden. 
(2) Der Fischereischein kann Personen versagt werden, 1. die in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland keinen Wohnsitz haben oder 2. bei denen Tatsachen vorliegen, welche die Annahme rechtfertigen, dass sie zur ordnungsgemäßen Ausübung des Fischfangs ungeeignet sind. Regelungen nach Art. 66 Abs. 2 Nr. 3 bleiben unberührt.
..."
|rolleyes


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Fischereischein vs Vorstrafe*

@wiener

Du müsstest erst Mal rauslassen: Wann wurdest Du, wegen was, zu welcher Strafe verurteilt. Bitte alle Einzelstrafen und Verurteilungsdatum nenne, weil sonst kein Votum möglich ist.


----------



## I C Wiener

*AW: Fischereischein vs Vorstrafe*



Sailfisch schrieb:


> @wiener
> 
> Du müsstest erst Mal rauslassen: Wann wurdest Du, wegen was, zu welcher Strafe verurteilt. Bitte alle Einzelstrafen und Verurteilungsdatum nenne, weil sonst kein Votum möglich ist.





Also alles würde jetzt den Rahmen sprengen, aber die beiden Geschichten bei denen es ums Fischen ging waren einmal Mai 2002 (Entnahme von beweglichen Gegenständne aus einem geschlossenem Gewässer - 10 Tagessätze zu 15€) und Juni 2004 (Fischwilderrei - 20 Tagessätze zu 10€).
Ich denke die anderen Geschichten sind nicht relevant. Es ging jedenfalls nie darum dass ich anderen Leuten oder Tieren geschadet habe. 

Eine einschlägige Vorstrafe ist dass nach meinem begrenztem juristischem Wissen ja auch nicht, da es ja einmal als Diebstahl angeklagt wurde und einmal als Fischwilderei. 





> Der Fischereischein kann Personen versagt werden .....   oder 2. bei denen Tatsachen vorliegen, welche die Annahme rechtfertigen, dass sie zur ordnungsgemäßen Ausübung des Fischfangs ungeeignet sind.





Das klingt so als könnten sie es machen wie sie gerade Laune haben.


----------



## bike44rot

*AW: Fischereischein vs Vorstrafe*

Mit bestandener Prüfung erhälst du ein Prüfungszeugnis. Damit geht es ab zur zuständigen Gemeinde und diese stellt den Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit aus. 

Ich würde einfach dort anfragen, welche Unterlagen für die Erteilung verlangt werden.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## hotte50

*AW: Fischereischein vs Vorstrafe*



I C Wiener schrieb:


> 10 Tagessätze zu 15€) und Juni 2004 (Fischwilderrei - 20 Tagessätze zu 10€).




|kopfkrat ich kenne mich mit dem Thema Vorstrafen zwar nicht aus, habe aber im Kopf das man erst ab 90 Tagessätzen als vorbestraft gilt.

Obwohl die Sache aus 2004 wegen Fischwilderei könnte durchaus Probleme bereiten.

Aber wir haben hier ja einige Rechtsgelehrte, die werden da sicher für Aufklärung sorgen.


----------



## I C Wiener

*AW: Fischereischein vs Vorstrafe*



hotte50 schrieb:


> |kopfkrat ich kenne mich mit dem Thema Vorstrafen zwar nicht aus, habe aber im Kopf das man erst ab 90 Tagessätzen als vorbestraft gilt.





Es reichen auch mehrere kleinere Strafen unter 90 Tagessätzen. Bei einer einzelnen Strafe trifft das zu was du angesprochen hast. 


@bike44rot: Kommst du auch aus Bayern? Hatte irgendwie in Erinnerung dass man den Schein ca einen Monat nach bestandener Prüfung direkt zugeschickt bekommt, kann aber gut sein dass ich mir irre.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828

*AW: Fischereischein vs Vorstrafe*

Du bekommst ca. 1 Monat nach bestandener Prüfung die Urkunde zugeschickt. mit der gehst du zur Gemeinde und bekommst dort deinen Fischereischein, entweder für 5 Jahre oder auf Lebenszeit.

Ob in Bayern ein polizeiliches Führungszeugnis nötig ist um die Prüfung abzulegen weis ich nicht. Ich habe seiner Zeit keins abgeben müssen. Ob aber die zuständige Behörde in Starnberg sich die Infos trotzdem geholt hat weis ich nicht.


----------



## bike44rot

*AW: Fischereischein vs Vorstrafe*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Du bekommst ca. 1 Monat nach bestandener Prüfung die Urkunde zugeschickt. mit der gehst du zur Gemeinde und bekommst dort deinen Fischereischein, entweder für 5 Jahre oder auf Lebenszeit.
> 
> Ob in Bayern ein polizeiliches Führungszeugnis nötig ist um die Prüfung abzulegen weis ich nicht. Ich habe seiner Zeit keins abgeben müssen. Ob aber die zuständige Behörde in Starnberg sich die Infos trotzdem geholt hat weis ich nicht.



Genau so ist es. Nur gibt es keine 5-Jahres-Scheine. Es gibt nur den Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit. Die Fischereiabgabe kann als Einmalzahlung oder für 5 Jahre bezahlt werden.

Führungszeugnis wird wenn überhaupt, dann von der Gemeinde angefordert.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## upahde

*AW: Fischereischein vs Vorstrafe*

Hallo,

als ich vor vier Jahren meinen Angelschein gemacht habe mußte ich auf der Gemeinde ein Führungszeugnis abgeben. 

Denn die Gemeinde entscheidet ja letzendlich ob du den Fischereischein bekommst oder nicht. 

Denke mal das liegt auch ein wenig an den zuständigen Sachbearbeitern. 

Aber bei uns wurde damals im Unterricht bei der Rechtskunde gesagt das wenn in deinem Führungszeugnis drinsteht das du wegen Fischdiebstahl oder Fischwilderei eine Strafe bekommen hast dann wirst bei uns (PLZ 95030 Hof/Saale Oberfranken) schlechte Karten haben den Fischereischein zu bekommen.

Will ja nicht schwarzmal aber ich würde mich mal bei der Gemeinde erkundigen. Die geben dir bestimmt auskunft.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Fotomanni

*AW: Fischereischein vs Vorstrafe*



WhiteWolf schrieb:


> In Hessen darfste den Lehrgang zwar machen, wirst aber NICHT zur Prüfung zugelassen.


In Hessen ist es unterschiedlich je nach Behörde. Ich hab meine Prüfung in Frankfurt gemacht ohne Führungszeugnis. Hier im Kreis Offenbach braucht man eins.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828

*AW: Fischereischein vs Vorstrafe*



bike44rot schrieb:


> Nur gibt es keine 5-Jahres-Scheine. Es gibt nur den Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit. Die Fischereiabgabe kann als Einmalzahlung oder für 5 Jahre bezahlt werden.



Das habe ich doch gemeint. Du hast aber vollkommen Recht Thomas.:m
Es steht zwar auf der Vorderseite "Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit". Auf der Rückseite ist aber die Gültigkeitsdauer (Zeitraum für den die Fischereiabgabe entrichtet wurde) angegeben. 
Es gab ja auch mal eine Gültigkeitsdauer von einem und zehn Jahren.


----------



## I C Wiener

*AW: Fischereischein vs Vorstrafe*

Ja, werde ich machen. 

Denke mal dass ich mir auch mal ein Führungszeugnis beantragen werde um Gewissheit zu haben. Wenn nichts mehr drin steht, was ich mal hoffe, dann sollte es ja nach den Erfahrungen hier mit dem Schein klappen. 
Meine Befürchtung war nur dass die Zuständige Behörde auch Einsicht in Sachen hat die längst nicht mehr im Führungszeugnis stehen. Dann wäre ja aber der Logik nach ein F.z. überflüssig. 
Ich finde die Rechtslage da ziemlich schwammig, was sich besonders auf das "kann verweigert werden" bezieht. 

Hilft wohl nur beten dass ich ein leeres Blatt Papier als F.z. zugeschickt bekomme. 

Vielen Dank an der Stelle für alle hilfreichen Antworten.


----------



## Zanderfänger

*AW: Fischereischein vs Vorstrafe*

Hoi!

Solch pikante Fragen stellt man nicht in einem Forum, sondern klärt das vor Ort auf der Behörde!!! |bigeyes Trotzdem DIR viel Erfolg... |wavey:


----------



## wolkenkrieger

*AW: Fischereischein vs Vorstrafe*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Ob aber die zuständige Behörde in Starnberg sich die Infos trotzdem geholt hat weis ich nicht.



Der einzige, der ein polizeiliches Führungszeignis beantragen kann, bist du selbst und der Staatsanwalt.

Du hast grundsätzlich das Recht über die Preisgabe von persönlichen Daten selbst zu bestimmen.

Als ich meine Hunde hier anmelden wollte, musste ich auch ein Führungszeugnis beibringen. Die Dame im Amt hat mir ganz klar erklärt, dass sie das von Rechts wegen gar nicht darf, als ich sie darum bat, doch bitte gleich das FZ anzufordern.


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Fischereischein vs Vorstrafe*



I C Wiener schrieb:


> Also alles würde jetzt den Rahmen sprengen, aber die beiden Geschichten bei denen es ums Fischen ging waren einmal Mai 2002 (Entnahme von beweglichen Gegenständne aus einem geschlossenem Gewässer - 10 Tagessätze zu 15€) und Juni 2004 (Fischwilderrei - 20 Tagessätze zu 10€).
> Ich denke die anderen Geschichten sind nicht relevant. Es ging jedenfalls nie darum dass ich anderen Leuten oder Tieren geschadet habe.
> 
> Eine einschlägige Vorstrafe ist dass nach meinem begrenztem juristischem Wissen ja auch nicht, da es ja einmal als Diebstahl angeklagt wurde und einmal als Fischwilderei.
> 
> Das klingt so als könnten sie es machen wie sie gerade Laune haben.





I C Wiener schrieb:


> Hilft wohl nur beten dass ich ein leeres Blatt Papier als F.z. zugeschickt bekomme.



An der gesetzlichen Regelung gibt es aus meiner Sicht nichts auszusetzen. Es handelt sich um eine übliche Generalklausel. 

Der Inhalt Deines Führungszeugnisses ändert sich nicht auch nicht durch beten, denn auch insoweit gelten die gesetzlichen Vorgaben. 
Es gilt zu beachten, dass es 2 Arten von Führungszeugnissen gibt. Ein mal diejenigen mit denen die Strafverfolgungsbehörden und Gerichte arbeiten, da steht alles drin und ein mal die "normalen", da stehen nur Strafen aber 90 Tagessätzen drin. 
Ich bin nicht sicher, welches der beiden bei der Beantragung des Fischereischeins benötigt wird, tendiere aber für letzteres.


----------



## Torsk_SH

*AW: Fischereischein vs Vorstrafe*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> In Niedersachsen wird ein Führungszeugnis gebraucht ?
> Kann nicht sein,sonnst hätte unser Serienvergewaltiger keinen bekommen (braucht ihn eh 4 Jahre nicht).
> ein Kumpel hatte letztes Jahr im März sich den Schein geholt, Prüfung und Fotos hingelegt 3min später war das Ding erledigt.



Schönes Ding :q Bei uns (Stadt Nienburg) hat es 3 Wochengedauert... 
wäre das Führungzeugnis (da geht es laut dem Sachbearbeiter nur 
um Vorfälle a la Fischwilderei usw. )
nicht gewesen hätten er es auch in 3 Minuten erledigen können.


Aber ich denke man sieht an den breit gefächerten Erfahrungen, dass nur
DEINE Gemeinde Dir da weiterhelfen kann.


----------



## Breamhunter

*AW: Fischereischein vs Vorstrafe*

Als ich vor 25 Jahren meinen Fischereischein geholt habe, hat es 5 Minuten gedauert. Mit dem Vogel vom Amt bin ich zur Schule gegangen. Er meinte ich soll in 10-14 tagen vorbeikommen#dHabe ihn dann erstmal frisch gemacht und ruck zuck lag der Schein auf dem Tisch:q 
Ohne Führungszeugnis


----------



## Wabbelfisch

*AW: Fischereischein vs Vorstrafe*



I C Wiener schrieb:


> Nun ist es ja aber so dass Behörden immer die komplette Strafakte einsehen können.


 
Falsch. (jedenfalls theoretisch, und nur DAS interessiert-dennoch hat keinesfalls die stadtverwaltung einsicht daran, wo kämen wir denn da hin...)

Aber selbst wenn irgendeine Behörde Einsicht hätte (ins BZR) und wenn die doch alles sehen würden sorgt der nicht ganz auf den kopf gefallene zügig dafür, dass die Einträge tatsächlich gelöscht werden|krach:; aber das trifft wohl aller aller höchstens auf die ermittlungsbehörde zu...somit unbeachtlich in deinem fall

Ansonsten natürlich widerspruch gegen die versagte Prüfungszulassung einlegen und eventuell ne einstweilige anordnung erwirken und gut is


----------



## I C Wiener

*AW: Fischereischein vs Vorstrafe*



Wabbelfisch schrieb:


> Ansonsten natürlich widerspruch gegen die versagte Prüfungszulassung einlegen





Das wäre im Fall der Fälle auch meine Idee gewesen. 

Nach diesem Artikel habe ich aber denke ich ganz gute Chancen auf dem Papier wieder eine weiße Weste zu haben: http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bzrg/__34.html



In ein paar Wochen weiß ich mehr. 

|uhoh:


----------



## Wabbelfisch

*AW: Fischereischein vs Vorstrafe*

nene...da biste falsch...

http://www.bundesjustizamt.de/cln_0...rafrecht/BZR/BZRInhalte/Eintragungsdauer.html

da steht alles wasde wissen musst


----------



## I C Wiener

*AW: Fischereischein vs Vorstrafe*

Habe gerade auf der Gemeinde angerufen. Die wollen kein Führungszeugnis sehen. :vik:


Der Tag ist gerettet.


----------



## duck_68

*AW: Fischereischein vs Vorstrafe*

Na also, die ganze Aufregung war vergebens


----------



## I C Wiener

*AW: Fischereischein vs Vorstrafe*

Ja, Gott sei dank. 

Ist denn die Gemeinde/Ordnungsamt/was auch immer sicher die einzige Stelle die das nachprüft, oder wird da eventuell bei Ausstellung des Prüfungszeugnisses auch nochmal auf etwaige Einträge geschaut?


----------



## magic feeder

*AW: Fischereischein vs Vorstrafe*

wenn die kein führungszeugnis sehen wollen haste ja glück gehabt.....und ich glaube auch nicht dass sich jemand bezüglich deiner vorstrafen schlau machen wird.....ich brauchte damals auch kein führungszeugnis.....


----------



## upahde

*AW: Fischereischein vs Vorstrafe*



I C Wiener schrieb:


> Ja, Gott sei dank.
> 
> Ist denn die Gemeinde/Ordnungsamt/was auch immer sicher die einzige Stelle die das nachprüft, oder wird da eventuell bei Ausstellung des Prüfungszeugnisses auch nochmal auf etwaige Einträge geschaut?




Nee, das Führungszeignis will eigentlich nur das Ordnungsamt haben. 

Freut mich für dich das alles so gut ausging

Gruß aus Oberfranken#
Uwe


----------



## Steffen23769

*AW: Fischereischein vs Vorstrafe*

Hut ab!!

ich hätte schwören können, irgendein Moralapostel kommt auf die glorreiche Idee hier sowas zu posten wie:

"Fischwilderen sollte man keinen Schein ausstellen..." oder irgendwas in der Art...

Vielleicht lag es ja an der Offenheit des Threaderstellers bzgl. seiner Vergangenheit, daß dies ausblieb  GUT SO sag ich da nur!!

Sch..e kann jeder mal bauen, auch zweimal. 

Übrigens glaube ich, daß so einige Schwarzangler mit der Kreatur Fisch besser umgehen als so mancher mit Schein...

Aber das nur am Rande 

@IC Wiener:
Viel Erfolg beim Schein machen und viel Spaß beim dann legalisierten Hobby #h


----------



## I C Wiener

*AW: Fischereischein vs Vorstrafe*

Danke. 

Bin ehrlichgesagt auch (positiv) überrascht dass das ausgeblieben ist und mir so hilfreich geantwortet wurde. Habe ich als Forenneuling bisher nirgendwo so erlebt #h


Jetzt muss ich "nur" noch die Prüfung schaffen, was aber, wenn nicht komplett andere Fragen als in den von Heintges mitgelieferten Testfragen dran kommen locker zu schaffen sein müsste.


----------



## Wabbelfisch

*AW: Fischereischein vs Vorstrafe*

könnte nur sein, dass du bestätigen musst, nicht wg. Fischwilderei vorbestraft zu sein...

keine Ahnung ob ich das musste...Kurzzeitgedächtnis...

kann natürlich auch nicht sein...


----------



## flasche

*AW: Fischereischein vs Vorstrafe*



I C Wiener schrieb:


> Es reichen auch mehrere kleinere Strafen unter 90 Tagessätzen. Bei einer einzelnen Strafe trifft das zu was du angesprochen hast.
> 
> 
> So ist es in BaWü !!! Ein bekannter von mir wurde zu 95 Tagessätzen verurteilt und musste seinen Schwarzpulver und Angelschein abgeben.


----------



## Master Hecht

*AW: Fischereischein vs Vorstrafe*

Zur Vorgeschichte: 
Wir waren tagsüber an einem See, der Kollege (mit Angelschein u Tageskarte) hat es aber dann vorzeitig gepackt und wir haben noch zusammengeräumt. Genau in dem Moment kam die Polizei - Anzeige. Aber nicht wegen Fischwilderei, sondern wegen Diebstahl. Lief unter "Entnahme von beweglichen Gegenständen aus einem geschlossenem Gewässer". Auch wenn es nur "versucht" war. 
Das zweite mal war 2 Jahre später. Wir waren zusammen an einem Fluß an dem 2 Handangeln erlaubt waren. Als ich die eine gerade eingeholt habe kam natürlich wieder die Polizei - diesmal Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei. (Ich weiß, man muss ganz schön dumm sein oder viel Pech haben).

oh da haste ja ganz schön pech gehabt, gut das ich früher nicht gepackt wurde aber eigentlich müsstest du den angelschein noch kriegen zumindest wenn das schon mindestens nen jahr her ist war zumindest bei meinem kumpel so.


----------



## I C Wiener

*AW: Fischereischein vs Vorstrafe*

So.. Prüfung fast fehlerfrei bestanden. Jetzt kann der Sommer kommen


----------



## forellenronny

*AW: Fischereischein vs Vorstrafe*

Dann mal Glückwunsch zum bestandenden Schein !!!

Ich bin auch gerade dabei meinen Schein zu machen und habe mir schonmal den Vordruck zum Antrag bei unserer Nachbargemeinde angeschaut.

Die Verlangen kein Führungszeugnis oder sowas, aber im Antrag muß man ankreuzen ob schonmal was vorgefallen war.
Ich weiß nicht ob dieser Antrag nur bei uns oder in ganz S-H so ausschaut.

Anbei mal der Link zum anschauen wie so ein Antrag ausschaut.
http://www.web-amt.de/intelliform/forms/Kreis_Steinburg/Fischereischein_SH/index

Hoffe vllt. weitergeholfen zu haben.

Gruß
Ronny


----------



## I C Wiener

*AW: Fischereischein vs Vorstrafe*

Danke. Dir auch viel Glück! 

Bei uns muss man dazu keine Angaben machen. Alles was in den Antrag muss ist Name und Anschrift, sowie die Art des Scheins den man beantragen möchte.


----------



## forellenronny

*AW: Fischereischein vs Vorstrafe*

danke dir, kann ich gebrauchen. 
Hat jemand zufällig noch irgendwo Tips wo man speziell für Schleswig-Holstein online lernen kann ? Was ich bisher gefunden habe ich meistens alles für andere Bundesländer.

Gerade spezielle Fischkunde finde ich bissel blöde zu lernen, bei dem Rest an Fragen lass ich mich abfragen durch meine Frau


----------



## Drillinge

*AW: Fischereischein vs Vorstrafe*

@I C Wiener

Dann erst einmal gratulation, dass alles so gut lief und immer gut fisch.

Und nur so am rande, haben wir nicht alle als stinkfischer angefangen?:q


----------



## Taxidermist

*AW: Fischereischein vs Vorstrafe*

Mir gefällt es wenn Menschen eine zweite Chance bekommen und diese auch wahrnehmen!
Ich hätte zu dem Thema erwartet,das son selbstgefälliger Moralapostel seine Stimme erhebt und sich gegen die Möglichkeit zur Erlangung des Fischereischeins ausspricht.Ich bin einigermaßen überrascht das dies nicht passiert ist,das liegt wohl auch an der Offenheit des TS.
So nun bleibt noch,herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung und viele legale
Fische,zu wünschen!

Taxidermist


----------



## magic feeder

*AW: Fischereischein vs Vorstrafe*

von mir auch alles gute......schön dass alles so gut geklappt hat mit dem schein.......petri heil.......


----------



## I C Wiener

*AW: Fischereischein vs Vorstrafe*

Danke. 

Seit heute halte ich ihn in Händen. 

Schön laminiert damit er auch einen Sturz ins Wasser überlebt. 
Nächstes Wochenende gehts ans Wasser.


----------



## michael14

*AW: Fischereischein vs Vorstrafe*

in hessen benötigt man jetzt auch ein führungszeugnis nur für die verlängerung des fischereischein


----------

